# Dennison Shipping



## allan besant (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi.
Further to my research into Dennison shipping I would be grateful if any one can help with pics and info on the following two ship MV. DEER SOUND ex KENRIX and what I think must have been a coastal barge. The MV. CROP registered in COWES. Both vessels would have been in Orkney post 1976. Regards--- Allan.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Would this be the KENRIX built 1931? as MV MARABOE, became MV ROXTON. My uncle Basil worked on her as the KENRIX, I have a good photo of her from a picture he had. She sank as the KIMOLOS, in 1963, I think.
I am not aware of another ship by the name Kenrix.

There is a picture of DEER SOUND ( ex PORT QUEBEC ) at
http://www.merchant-navy.net/Pictures/deersound.html

But Dennison DEER SOUND ( Kirkwall ) is on
http://www.geocities.com/britishcoasters/deer-sound.html

Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## allan besant (Feb 5, 2006)

I think that the KENRIX that you refer to would be too early for the DEER SOUND 1. The Dennison DEER SOUND Kirkwall you refer to is the DEER SOUND 2 ex david dorman sister ship of the BRESSAY SOUND ex EDGAR DORMAN. Regards--------Allan.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

I didn't think they would be the ones, I have passed on the queries to someone who will probably be able to help more ....


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

MV Crop 133 tons built 1950 by J Bolson & Son Ltd Poole Dorset. 80.8 x 19.6 x 9.1.
2 3 cyl oil engines. 4S CSA. Registered Cowes I of W.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Allan,

Could it be this one?


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

That's the picture I have, Ruud. Saves me looking for it!! (*))


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

MV MARABOE grounded 1932 Carreg y Llam 
http://www.penllyn.com/1/Hanes/Llithfaen/pics/maraboe.htm

Pictures from the John Griffiths Jone Collection on Rhiw
The KENRIX here actually looks very little like the picture I have.
This KENRIX has bridge midships
http://www.rhiw.com/y_mor/coastal_vessels_photos/vessels_04/kenrix.jpg


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

treeve said:


> MV MARABOE grounded 1932 Carreg y Llam
> http://www.penllyn.com/1/Hanes/Llithfaen/pics/maraboe.htm
> 
> Pictures from the John Griffiths Jone Collection on Rhiw
> ...


Ahoy,
This KENRIX here shown, isn't that one from 1921?


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

(Thumb) Absolutely!! Trying to piece it together.
I have an interest in all the KENRIX named vessels.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

The KIMOLOS was built as MARABOE-36;then NGARUA-37;LOCH FISHER-46;ROXTON-50;KENRIX-58 at Gebr.Pot-Bolnes-Holland in 1931.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Well, you've made me a happy man.... thank you.
That's more to add to her history. Two lives I'd
not come across before. And a picture no less;
I do think it a smart feature to have that white
top line. Is it ok to use that picture on my page 
of my uncle Basil's ships, when I get around to it?
(Applause)


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Treeve,

Sure you can/may use these details/info/piccie, that's where it's all about, to help/provide each other,never mind in what way.This is a part of this site, which is beloved by many, and just a matter of behaviour.Glad I was able to help you out.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks Ruud (Thumb)


----------



## allan besant (Feb 5, 2006)

Thank you,Treeve Ruud and R58484956. Regards----------Allan.


----------



## walvis (Sep 6, 2005)

*Deer Sound ex Kenrix*

Ahoy Allan,
A bit late in the day perhaps, but all the same:
The Deer Sound ex Kenrix
built as Kenrix by N.V. Scheepswerf "Appingedam" v/h A. Apol C.V., Appingedam (NL ) (1960/185 )
IMO 5185257
1984 - Deer Sound
1988 - Madi
1990 - Asra
1992 - Al Hajeh Mariam
1995 - Eman
Febr 2007 still listed Syrian flag, but no known owners.

I do have pictures but thought I'll reply first.

Greetz,
---Peter.


----------



## Tommy Kirkpatrick (Nov 25, 2005)

Theres a photo of the Deer Sound on the www.shipsunderway.co.uk site http://www.shipsunderway.co.uk/deer sound.htm


----------



## allan besant (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks, Peter and Tommy.


----------

